# Zucchini and Velveeta Cheese with Grapenuts



## CarolPa (Oct 8, 2017)

I was reading a discussion about Velveeta Cheese and found someone discussing a recipe combining zucchini with Velveeta.  Does anyone have such a recipe?  Or can someone tell me the ratio of zucchini to Velveeta that I should use, based on her description?  Also, do you think the zucchini should be peeled or unpeeled?

_I decided to make zucchini cubes baked with Velveeta and Grapenuts.   It's been so long since I was served this that I really can't remember  the specifics, and was unable to find a recipe.  It's in the oven now -  used my judgment and tossed zucchini with a little Wondra flour, cubed  Velveeta, and green garlic (original may have had scallion/onion, or  neither), plus black pepper, topped with Grapenuts mixed with melted  butter.  The Velveeta looked paler in color than I recall, and with even  less taste.  I'd toyed with adding cheddar cheese powder, then forgot  (I can always stir it into the serving dish if it really needs it).  _


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2017)

What's the deal with Grape Nuts? Are they grapes, or are they nuts???


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 9, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> What's the deal with Grape Nuts? Are they grapes, or are they nuts???



Or are they wine lovers?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 9, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> I was reading a discussion about Velveeta Cheese and found someone discussing a recipe combining zucchini with Velveeta.  Does anyone have such a recipe?  Or can someone tell me the ratio of zucchini to Velveeta that I should use, based on her description?  Also, do you think the zucchini should be peeled or unpeeled?



My mother used to make a dish called "Zia Casserole" that came from (I think) a church cookbook. It called for zucchini, onions, bread cubes, Velveeta, and Carnation Evaporated Milk. It sounds weird, but I loved it as a kid. If you're interested, I have the recipe at home and could post it tonight.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks, Steve, but I don't want to include bread as I am trying to cut carbs.  But it does sound good!!


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 10, 2017)

Since I can't tell when you guys are kidding around or serious, Grape Nuts is cereal, that you sprinkle on top like you would bread crumbs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 10, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> Since I can't tell when you guys are kidding around or serious, Grape Nuts is cereal, that you sprinkle on top like you would bread crumbs.


Yeah.. I was quoting a line from the 80's. I think it was by Jerry Seinfeld....


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not old enough to remember that show.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 14, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> I'm not old enough to remember that show.




Welp... I guess I shouldn't bring up anything about Sid Caesar's comedy on TV..   

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 15, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Or are they wine lovers?


Ooooo! Good one!


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 17, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Welp... I guess I shouldn't bring up anything about Sid Caesar's comedy on TV..
> 
> Ross




I was kidding.  I'm probably older than most on this forum.  I remember when TV first came out!


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 17, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> I was kidding.  I'm probably older than most on this forum.  I remember when TV first came out!


 
Me too...  I was 12 (1951) before we got a TV.. Those were the days...  

Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 17, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> I was kidding.  I'm probably older than most on this forum.  I remember when TV first came out!



Me too.  I remember that the first family to get a TV on our street was 2 houses down from us.  After school a bunch of us kids got together to watch the after school children's shows at the Hansen's house.  That was in about 1952 or '53.  

I think it was a couple years later that we got our first TV.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 19, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Me too...  I was 12 (1951) before we got a TV.. Those were the days...
> 
> Ross




Hmm, guess I was wrong.  I am older than SOME on this forum.  LOL  I was 5 in 1951.  We didn't get our first TV until 1956, but I used to watch at a friend's house before that.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 20, 2017)

CarolPa said:


> I was reading a discussion about Velveeta Cheese and found someone discussing a recipe combining zucchini with Velveeta.  Does anyone have such a recipe?  Or can someone tell me the ratio of zucchini to Velveeta that I should use, based on her description?  Also, do you think the zucchini should be peeled or unpeeled?
> 
> _I decided to make zucchini cubes baked with Velveeta and Grapenuts.   It's been so long since I was served this that I really can't remember  the specifics, and was unable to find a recipe.  It's in the oven now -  used my judgment and tossed zucchini with a little Wondra flour, cubed  Velveeta, and green garlic (original may have had scallion/onion, or  neither), plus black pepper, topped with Grapenuts mixed with melted  butter.  The Velveeta looked paler in color than I recall, and with even  less taste.  I'd toyed with adding cheddar cheese powder, then forgot  (I can always stir it into the serving dish if it really needs it).  _




Shudders and begins.....

My mom used to make a zucchini casserole when I was a kid that fits this description.  She made a lot of questionable zucchini dishes when the evil monsters were exponentially multiplying in the garden.    This one is basically softened zucchini seared and layered with melted Velveeta and covered with buttered grapenut crumb top. It was baked until she could fish us kids out from our hiding paces under the beds to sit up at the dinner table.  She baked this in a shallow baking dish - old rectangular Pyrex.  Zucchini was never peeled at my house as it would "let all the vitamins out"

I dug out her old recipe card and it's missing some details but you could probably figure it out. I also distinctly remember the crumbs being layered in the middle as well because they sopped up some of the zucchini juice.


Cubed zucchini
12 oz Velveeta, cubed
3 T butter
1/2 C grape nuts
3 T butter

425 degrees for 30 minutes


Melt 3 T butter and stir in cereal - set aside
Melt Cheese and 3 T butter together - set aside
Soften a generous amount of zucchini in skillet and season.  Place 1/2 in baking dish and cover with 1/2 cheese sauce. Add other half of zucchini and again cover with cheese sauce.  
Top with crumbs and bake.


yum?


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks, I think.  LOL  You have a way of making it sound so appetizing!


----------

